# Crazy band names



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

This could be good for a laugh!Let's get nuts and make some up! I'll start with the precious basturds my mom called my dad this once lol.


----------



## johnnyshaka (Nov 2, 2014)

What do you call guys looking for a place to take a piss?

The John Hunters


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

What do you call a band where everyone wears underwear with drum patterns on them?

Tommy Knickers


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Red Benny and the Downers


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Rainbow Butt Monkeys


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

This one was an actual name of a band in the St Catharines area when I was growing up: Mama Noli & the Fried Bacons. (I may have the spelling wrong, I've only ever heard it said, never in print)

Mike Benson of 97.7 HTZ FM fame (RIP) had some really good ones he'd always throw in after the "Concert Report". I wish I could think of them...


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Hank Snot and the Nosebleeds


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

The Fillus Dillers


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

One from Nanaimo Tubcity Plugs


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My band is The Homewreckers. Its surprisingly popular with the cougar demographic.


----------



## Robin MacNeil (Feb 22, 2018)

Brothers band Mel and the Turds


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here are two band names I'd advise against using,

Faker

Luke Warm and the Mediocres


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Used to be a band around called Porcelain Forehead
Barstool Prophets was another good one


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Finger Eleven anyone? Formerly rainbow buttmonkeys. There's lots of metal bands with outrageous names. I think someone in NoFX has a side band called Uke hunt.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Faff & Piffle

Stuffy Guffups

Yipper & Yoller

Jumping Junipers & The Tolerance Society

Imperial Order of the Diddlers of the Empire

Orangemen Prayer Beads


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Fitz and The Tantrums.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

At 68, I'm thinking of starting a 50's & 60's band. The band name . . . "The Geriactric's"


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Chuck ‘n’ His Cookies


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

I always liked "Buddy Wasisname and the Other Fellers"


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

#BAND


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The Punctuations.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Or tu ation puncs


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Crash Kills Five. - Crash Kills Five - Main Page


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

Irish Wrist Watch & the Men from Nantucket


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

Butthole Surfers anyone?

Also, Dead Kennedys.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2018)

Buddy's band out of Alliston, 'Mid Life Crisis'.

Another friend wants to name his band 'Swanky George and the Slap Monkeys'.
Bandmates say no.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Canadian Punk Band - F*cked up - Fucked Up - Wikipedia

Canadian Electronica Band - Holy F*ck - Holy Fuck - Wikipedia


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Humble Pieholes


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

For the millenial generation: I'm playing in a band out of SJ called The Right Swipes.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

(Actual band) the Tone Masons.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

My first band : Brainwave
Second band: Mid Life Crisis
3rd band : Road Kill


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Forgot about this one from the early 90's: Me, Mom & Morgentaler

And I just heard this one on an "Upcoming Concert Listing", the Brian Jonestown Massacres. That is very clever!


----------



## PHJim (May 23, 2012)

Some bands I have played in:
Buck & Loose Change
Dick All
Beyond Repair
Late For Dinner (You _can't_ call us anything you like, but you _can_ call us *Late For Dinner*.)


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Robin MacNeil said:


> This could be good for a laugh!Let's get nuts and make some up! I'll start with the precious basturds my mom called my dad this once lol.


If I used some of the names my mom called my dad the band would never have a chance at commercial success.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Lord Mungo and the Glass Menagerie


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I used to play a game called Rockstar that had some great names to appear on the charts, like Peedey Larynx. It always reminded me of the random band name generator program we had on a TRS-80.

I can be pretty good at generating impossible names...let me try...

fallacious gardener
specicidiot
the cycle of why
piffle whip
the entire fast food royalty

Band Name Generator










Stupid Stupid is such a great name.


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Buster Hymen and The Penetrators


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hammerhands said:


> Band Name Generator


This is what your Band Name Generator suggests for me:

Lexx's Midnight Engineers
The Metal Can For the Engineers
Metal Metal
Rodentsica
Lexx Eats the Dingaling
King Teal
One Girl, 42 Trombones
Megadingaling
Lexx and Sons
No Dingaling
Rage Against the Dingaling
Flight of the Teal Rodents
Dingalinghead
The Metal Heroes of Ladispoli
Metalknot
42 Rodents
The Hacking Metal Engineers
The Ladispoli Strippers
Metal Kid Lexx
Bathtub Hacking
Dingaling Popping Engineers
42 Hacking Iced Rodents
Limp Dingaling
Dingaling, Trombones and Rodents
A Box of Trombones with Teal Dingaling
Metal Dingaling Brigade
Lexx and the Jazz Humans
Twilight of the Dingaling Gods
Dingaling Tribute
Jazz Rodents Dream
Why Rodents, Why?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Tarbender said:


> Buster Hymen and The Penetrators


For a short time I was in a band named Frankie & The Penetrators. I couldn't keep up with the partying.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

LexxM3 said:


> One Girl, 42 Trombones


I'm pretty sure I've seen this.



LexxM3 said:


> 42 Rodents


That is good



LexxM3 said:


> Jazz Rodents Dream
> Why Rodents, Why?


I would go with Why Rodents Dream


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

One of the names I am considering. Trying to come up with a name for our band. 

6IX

Rebelution


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Someone once was looking for a name for a punk band and I suggested "Clap Drip". They didn't use it. They didn't go for "Oozing Pubes" either.


----------



## PHJim (May 23, 2012)

A Peterborough bluegrass band called themselves *The Grassholes*.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I wad just thinking about a thread like this. ..._ *The Fridge has a Fruit Drawer" * _


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

My own concoction : *Bobsey Runkle*


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Dick Thimble & the One-armed Band

My basement trio with my dad and brother.


----------



## JHarasym (Mar 27, 2007)

JHarasym said:


> My own concoction : *Bobsey Runkle*


This one is too clever to leave in the public domain, therefore I am claiming copyright.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> Canadian Punk Band - F*cked up - Fucked Up - Wikipedia
> 
> Canadian Electronica Band - Holy F*ck - Holy Fuck - Wikipedia


Both are great. I've seen Holy Fuck love a few times and they are always super tight.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a band name, but I always like the title of a Mothers of Invention album,... Burnt Weeny Sandwich. Then, of course, there was ... Weasels Ripped My Flesh


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

*Crispy Ambulance*
*Midget Handjob
TISM (This Is Serious Mum)





*


----------

